# juvie male question??



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok so I'm slightly concerned that one of my new female is actually a young male 
How do you tell? What had me thinking so is
#1 I've never had females before so I have no clue!
#2 "her" fins are longer/fuller then all the others in the tank
#3 she is quite the little boss ladie of the family 
Either shes a young male or she's a HM female which 
Is totally possible I would just like to be able to tell for future purchases
Pictures to follow


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

here it is


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

some more


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

no one...I know someone who knows is online I dont want to make up to dead fish!


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Post a clear picture of its anal area. We'll check if its an ovipositor.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

can you just tell me what im looking for i cant imagine getting ANY of mine to stand still long enough to photo there butt cheeks :-D


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Look for a small slightly protruding white dot between its anal and ventral fins.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

The white arrow points at an ovipositor. Juvie females have them.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i want to say young male


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

All the other females have like bright white really popped out ones this one has a little tinyish raised bump but its flesh tone- uh his flesh not ours


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

Try to get Androgyfish to flare. If there is a big full beard you have a boy.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ovipositors don't ALWAYS mean a Betta is female. Lots of young males have them is well. I have a "girl" right now that keeps getting longer and longer fins, yet has an egg spot. I think "she" is actually a "he". I'd take your fish out of the sorority just to be sure.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Whether the betta in question is female or male, is irrelevant. If one fish is obviously a consistent bully to everyone in the tank, take him or her out of the tank. The fish in question has a body shape that appears female, but also has a long pointed anal fin like a short finned male plakat. That's my .02.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Ovipositors don't ALWAYS mean a Betta is female. Lots of young males have them is well. I have a "girl" right now that keeps getting longer and longer fins, yet has an egg spot. I think "she" is actually a "he". I'd take your fish out of the sorority just to be sure.


I agree! Don't let the fishes get stressed out. :-D


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

I wanna say female... males dont get the stress stripes like that... does she have and oviposter


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i have seen males with vertical stress stripes at the lps


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

the one with the stress stripes is not ...him her it...thats one of the females He/she is in the tank with i posted that as a refrence the one im wondering about is this one


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

yes i would say male.... but if you really want to be sure separate him/her until he/she is older lol


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

this is he/she again wheres 1f2f when i need her!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lol ... hit the dont panic button :-D she'll be here soon enough

very pretty fishy in any case


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

they have all calmed down a bit ...Im not sure if i WANT it to be a female or a little baby male ..i sorta hope its a male i want a little man


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do any of the girls in the tank with him/her have vertical bars? If so, then maybe it IS a male.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

uh ya like 4 of them do you mean like this?? he/she is the one you can only see the tail the pale one is a deff female and the stripy one is a female too there are 4 that are stripy like that


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ok I REALLY super think he/she is a male and took him/her out of the tank I went in to watch them and he/she is flaring like MAD anytime any of the others comes anywhere nere him/her


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

also " he" is very aware that I am there the females could care less that im by the tank "he" will race up and stare at me and "he" flares like mad "he" is also very protective over the alpha female of the group and will chase off any other fish that gets nere her


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

"his" bottom fin the one on his stomach i donno what its called ? is very sharply pointed like a plakat the other females are rounded and flowy


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Its A Boy!!!! 
hahahah the words i hope to hear in the next two weeks :lol:


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you sure?? I really want it to be a boy lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

hahahaha... honestly i would say yes 
and also im due in two weeks :lol:


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I noticed that congrats lol maybe you can nick name him Emmy after my he/she fish rofl!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

:lol: ... omg now thats hilarious hahahaha....  ....
wow i need the laugh thanks :-D 

Hope 1fish2fish or one of the other experts can help better find out about your lil guy/gal, also did you pick out a name for him if he is truly a male?


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

uh...um...nope hehe how about Charlie!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

and BTW what IS that fish in your avatar and OMG i want it!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

1f2f where areeeee youuuu your like my source of all things betta!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lol .... had to snack  ...
Thats Lemon hes a crowntail and so far the only yellow betta i have ever seen and found in all the local pet stores here in town.

I was also thinking yours looks more like a Jesse, Archer, Ulysses, .... ummm lol i dont know just throwing names out there


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I threw him in a spare 5 gallon with 2 tetra he dosent know what to think


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lol well atleast he will have some time to relax as will the girls until everything has settled down


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

im going to kick my doubletails BUTT i cant get that lazy thing to flare for anything!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

*Well everythings quiet on the home front were still wondering if she is a he*


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like a young male to me....


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

thanx Martinismom and may I saw WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW on the fish in your av!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I just took a look at him/her and he/she has the stripes running down the body dosent that mean its a female ?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. I'm flattered that everyone thinks so highly of me *blush*

I'm not entirely positive. He/She looks VERY similar to a female VT I have. However if he/she is being as aggressive as you say keeping it separate from the others is a very good idea.

The test I use when I'm not sure is to put them next to a male and see how the react. A female will usually flare head on whereas a male will flare and turn his body sidelong to show the other fish his impressive fins.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

hmmm ok ill do that! he/she is the biggest flarer and he/she has a big beard i think thats what you call it the thing that comes out when they flare. we think highly of you cause your freakin awesome!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Big beard is a good indication that he's male.

My PK "General Lee' was actually thought to be a female when he was rescued. His rescuer even adopted him out to me as a girl... but when he arrived I knew immediately he wasn't a girl. In her defense however he was extremely malnourished and completely white so it was an honest mistake. Good think I didn't put him in my sorority LOL


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

but he/she has the horizontal stripes running down his/her body I thought that ment it was female...now you see why im CONFUSED!! but ill try to get him/her to flare and take a pic


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Horizontal stripes are a sign of stress, both sexes can get them.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

well I floated my most aggressive male in the tank with her and no flaring from her but she did drop the stress stripes instantly and colored up like she was before and she got these red lines on her gill covers which went away when I took him out


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Place the fish in this bowl and watch where he enters. 
lol. jk!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Lmao!! Thats awesome


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hehehe* That's a very funny photo and little caption reaper0325!

I agree that ur lil' "female" look's like a "male"


----------

